# Machinists in demand



## Sshire (Dec 16, 2011)

Saw this on the 4x6 Bandsaw group

On the Job Hunt: Machinists in High Demand 
<http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/12/15/on-job-hunt-machinists-in-high-demand/?test=latestnews> 
*
By Claudia Cowan
Published December 15, 2011 | FoxNews.com

America's economy was forged by machinists. But today, a quarter of the 
nation's welders, engineers and steelworkers are getting ready to 
retire. And as budget-strapped school districts cut shop classes, fewer 
young people are entering the trade.

The result is a shortage of skilled workers to build and run the 
machines that run our lives.

"There's a huge demand for machinists," says veteran machinist Louis 
Quindlin." They're needed both in manufacturing, and the industrial 
maintenance side, which is repairing equipment, either pumps or valves, 
for refineries, water companies, waste water companies..."

The list goes on and on, which is why machinist trade schools like the 
one we visited Laney College in Oakland are booming. Here in the large, 
noisy classroom, Quindlen and other trade experts teach students how to 
think with their hands and work safely around heavy machinery.

Once they gain the skills, these students know a good paying job is 
virtually guaranteed.

"It's not hard work, its precision work," says 25-year old Joseph 
Henderson, who hopes to have his own machine shop someday. "If you can 
pay attention to detail, then this might be the move for you."

From refineries to manufacturing plants, companies are hiring-- with 
starting pay as high as $30.00 an hour.

"A good, top level machinist can actually earn more than a manufacturing 
engineer these days," says Don Castillo, a manufacturing manager at FM 
Industries in Fremont, California.

Others looking at their second or third career -- are hoping a job as a 
skilled laborer carries them through to retirement.

"This is definitely something I can see where I can be challenged for a 
long time and have a career that will last for a long time," says 
28-year old Michah Chong.

Students aren't just learning how to repair and maintain machines,
they're designing and manufacturing parts and prototypes that will give 
them the skills to advance America's manufacturing industry -- and keep 
the nation competitive."

"If we fill the gap," says Castillo, "we keep jobs here we can compete 
with the rest of the world and maintain a good level of manufacturing 
here in the U.S."

A study done by the National Association of Manufacturers concluded the 
largest impediment to future growth is a skilled workforce. That's why 
training the next generation of machinists is critical to ensuring 
America remains a nation of builders


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 16, 2011)

I can relate to this our company is having a hard time filling machinist positions I think they have around 20 open requisitions right now.


----------



## purpleknif (Jan 18, 2012)

We're lookin' too but all we get are CNC operators that have no idea how to take 1 rough casting and make a good part. We have mostly "big iron" and do no production type work.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 18, 2012)

Same issues here.

The company I used to work for is begging for skilled machinists to apply.

Rick


----------



## Stan (Jan 18, 2012)

Good tradesmen are seldom out of work. The unemployed are the "never was a tradesman" or the ones who skipped class because 'I will never use that math or if they want a gear cut they can send it out'.


----------



## steamer (Jan 18, 2012)

Just out of curiousity....and please no naming names....but what's the going rate for a "skilled machinist"?

And to qualify...I'm talking a guy who can set up and run jobs on CNC as well as manual machines for one offs and repair...you know the "Hey Joe I need a 3DP 14 tooth pinion to this print and deal with the heat treat vendor to make sure it's right....I'll be by next Wednesday to pick it up" kinda guy.  Knows his stuff and is willing to mentor the "youngins"......

I think he should be payed very well...on par with lots of traditional "white" collar jobs....but I am curious if that is the case.....
I'm hoping that someone like that is being appreciated.

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a very depressed area where the average blue collar wage is $10/hr.
A machinist working for one of the top job shops here is earning exactly double that.

It all depends on the area.

Rick


----------



## warranator (Jan 18, 2012)

Here in Australia, Melbourne, CNC setters/programmers are getting anything between AU$25 an hour to over AU$40 an hour if you are in a supervisory roll. There is a massive shortage of setters/machinists in this country on the whole. I blame the machine shops, most apprentices here get used as slave labour and most don't even finish their apprenticeship. Machine shops in the past paid crappy wages so kids were encouraged to go to uni and skip the trades jobs which caused a shortage of trades people which in turn drove the wages up.....I for one am not complaining. My wife went to uni for 5 years, she is now a high school teacher with a hex debt. I finished school at 15 and went into a machine shop and now supervise a CNC machine shop and I make about 30% more than she does.


----------



## lazyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Just to stick my tuppence worth in.

These bankers/accountants and such like, don't seem to realise that without the machinists, fitters and not forgetting the workshop labourers, there wouldn't be anything to sell. Yes I have a jaded view on things, I was made redundant twice last year, and when I saw my old shop foreman he told me revalation, one of the MD's had gotten himself a mercedes sl on the savings he'd made after making 2 of us redundant.

Rich


----------



## steamer (Jan 19, 2012)

Tuppence appreciated!....any others?


----------



## Boxfordian (Jan 19, 2012)

Only the other day, i filled out an 'online assessment' for an australian working visa putting my occupation down as a 'machinist'. I failed the assessment   

Maybe someone should tell the australian bureau that they need machinists   then i can get my butt over there :

Regards


----------



## shred (Jan 19, 2012)

People in this area say there's a shortage of machinists willing to work for what the whinging companies are offering...


----------



## Maryak (Jan 20, 2012)

shred  said:
			
		

> People in this area say there's a shortage of machinists willing to work for what the whinging companies are offering...



An ex Navy colleague of mine went to work for the local bus company as a diesel fitter. Some time later I, (for some strange reason), boarded a bus and there in the drivers seat was my ex Navy colleague. Naturally I asked him why he was driving the bus.

"Well, I'm clean, nicely dressed and I earn around 30% more than I did maintaining the bloody things."

Need I say more.



			
				Boxfordian  said:
			
		

> Only the other day, i filled out an 'online assessment' for an australian working visa putting my occupation down as a 'machinist'. I failed the assessment
> 
> Maybe someone should tell the australian bureau that they need machinists   then i can get my butt over there :
> 
> Regards



This is a list of Occupations in Demand.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/transitional/occupations-in-demand.htm

There are also penalties on your points score for every year you are over 34.

Hope this helps

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ninefinger (Jan 20, 2012)

I find this thread interesting as I peruse the local and provincial on-line want adds for a "lathe" as my only search word and up pops tens of listings for machinist wanted / cnc programmer / etc.

As Bob points out - unfortunately these occupations are no longer valued in our society - we want you to have X years experience and do years at school and apprenticeship but you get to earn 15-20 bucks an hour after all that.
to quote Sshire's article:
      Once they gain the skills, these students know a good paying job is virtually guaranteed.
I think "good paying" is relative if your comparing it to working in fast food, but as far as a skilled trade or blue collar job,

drop out of high school after you have a drivers license, get a bus driving job and start at 25 an hour and with a few years on the job, overtime and bad management you can earn $100k a year here in my town driving a bus.
(similar story for delivering mail, selling liquor at the provincially run liquor store, clearing the ice at the local rink, etc)

As a machinist you might be able to earn the respect of the people you work for / with but you won't earn much money doing it around here...

Mike


----------



## Wrist Pin (Jan 21, 2012)

When I first started out, an old machinist told me, "Being a machinist will always put bread on the table. It won't put cake, but it will always put bread on the table."


----------



## Stan (Jan 21, 2012)

Mike: You are comparing civil service jobs to private industry. In Canada, wages, benefits and pensions in all levels of government are way above private company rates. I expect a machinist working for the government would be earning more than the bus driver.


----------



## Boxfordian (Jan 21, 2012)

> There are also penalties on your points score for every year you are over 34.



Aarrgh Thanks Bob   Thats me 12 points down then before i even try and sell myself :

Interesting thread though to see the different views from around the world.

Ray


----------



## rake60 (Jan 21, 2012)

Money isn't everything.

I have 35 years of machining experience and I'm not making the top machinist's wage these days.
I'm still doing machinist work but in a different element.

I'm no longer jumping up and down with both feet on a 3/4 drive ratchet to indicate a 15 ton piece to within 
.001 TIR. An average tolerance now is .004".  No more +0.0000 -.0002" over a 20" length.
No more lifting 100 pound boring bars and ram extensions.

I still love machining, I'm just too old for the heavy industry type of work.
I'm willing to work for a few dollars less and save what is left of my back.

It's a young mans venue. Too bad the young men are not interested in doing it.

Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 21, 2012)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Money isn't everything.
> 
> I have 35 years of machining experience and I'm not making the top machinist's wage these days.
> I'm still doing machinist work but in a different element.
> ...



Amen to that, no more heavy lifting for me. I dont think changing a 10" chuck would be wise for myself without some light Crane system over the lathe.

I have to work smart and not hard or my next job could be my last.

As you get older you have to humble yourself and dont by shy about asking a stronger younger man for help. he learns tricks from the old man and you can get on with what you do best, In the long run you live better and longer and later you can pass the micrometer down to the next generation.


----------



## student_Machinist (Jan 21, 2012)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Too bad the young men are not interested in doing it.


I'm interested! ;D but no one will take me on as an apprentice ??? Nz is a wee bit smaller than most place tho


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Feb 10, 2012)

Just published today in the local paper.

The average age of skilled workers employed by McHenry County manufacturers is climbing while the incoming students interested in skilled trade work such as CNC machining is low, said Zaccagnini, the department co-chair for Applied Technologies. Some companies are already reporting a shortage of qualified people applying for these types of jobs.

http://www.nwherald.com/2012/01/16/...ome-employers-struggle-to-fill-posts/aazqk9v/


----------



## browny289 (Feb 18, 2012)

G'day all 
ive been lurking on this site for a few weeks now this my first post
im almost 22 from aus just finished my apprentice ship
and i agree that theres not many younger apprentices 
with a passion for machining and that is part the reason
it turns into slave labour, i have done my apprenticeship mainly
with cnc shop wih a few manual jobs when i get a chance this is how i stumbled across this site i want to improve my manual skills i wish i ha d the chance at work to machine gears etc etc 
and i got this thing with steam i cant kick ;D


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't worry Browny,

If you pick up and put into practice all the tips you can glean from the posts on here, it will be better than any apprenticeship, as you will find you can learn it a lot quicker.

It takes on average about two years from knowing nothing about machining to becoming fairly competent at it, and will stand you in good stead when you are asked to do something by manual means.

This is all because it is something YOU want to do in your own time, rather than someone else wanting you to do it in theirs. You automatically get the internal urge to learn.

Just keep at it and you will get there.


John


----------



## steamer (Feb 18, 2012)

.......and i got this thing with steam i cant kick ...."




It's a fatal disease, and there is no cure!...... ;D


Dave


----------



## bezalel2000 (Feb 18, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> .......and i got this thing with steam i cant kick ...."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear regular exposure to swarf and smoke box soot ease the symptoms

Bez


----------



## fcheslop (Feb 18, 2012)

A good dose of steam oil and a fresh cuppa from a Windermere kettle are the only cures I know.
Reading through the thread its strange how our lives have been so similar and yet separated by hundreds of miles.
best wishes Frazer


----------



## student_Machinist (Feb 18, 2012)

student_Machinist  said:
			
		

> I'm interested! ;D but no one will take me on as an apprentice ??? Nz is a wee bit smaller than most place tho


Forget this^ i just got one ;D


----------



## dsquire (Feb 18, 2012)

student_Machinist  said:
			
		

> Forget this^ i just got one ;D



Congratulations student_Machinist. Glad to hear that you have found something. Please let us know some of the details when you get a chance. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## kvom (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats! Now you need to change your nick.  ;D


----------



## metalmad (Feb 18, 2012)

Well done indeed
Pete


----------



## fcheslop (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations
Best wishes


----------



## student_Machinist (Feb 18, 2012)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> Congratulations student_Machinist. Glad to hear that you have found something. Please let us know some of the details when you get a chance. :bow: :bow:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Don


Thanks guys, I dont have too many details atm but if your interested this is their website
http://www.rocklabs.com/
Ill be happy to give more details when i get them but I don't even know when Im meant to start atm :
Who would have know the poppin engine would be so useful, Im pretty sure thats one of the reasons i got it


			
				kvom  said:
			
		

> Congrats! Now you need to change your nick.  ;D


Your absolutly right! Ive been thinking about that for a while now ;D Do you know if its possible and if it is how id go about changing it?


----------



## Kaleb (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone know what the situation is like here in Australia? I've been thinking of getting a job in the area myself.


----------

